# Continuous light



## lui-même (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my second post asking for an advice.
I'm looking to start shooting product. My kit is canon 50D, tripod, 24-70 L, 70-200/2.8 IS, vivitar 55/2.8 macro, spending time on ebay for a 24/3.5 TS.
I want to buy a lighting kit, CFL. Budget is around 500$.
After reading numerous reviews, for different lights I stopped at this kit

Calumet Quattro Fluorescent Two Light Set - CF0003K1 -

What's your opinion in this regard?


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 1, 2010)

Check this out - Photography Studio Equipment by Alzo Digital

If you can bump your budget just a tiny bit, consider strobes 

AlienBees: Illuminating the Galaxy with Professional Photographic Lighting Equipment

Studio strobes will give you a wider range of options and is the next step up the ladder... 

Cheers, Don


----------



## lui-même (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you Don.
I looked at your set-up ( the pen) I considered the Alien but 500$ is all I have for the time being. Alienbee would cost me much more. Later, for sure.


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, here's some stuff to look at. 

You can get creative with CF's and reflectors...

http://www.photoflexlightingschool.c...ike/index.html

http://www.ehow.com/video_4985173_pr...-lighting.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMqmOQK6odM&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Episode 18, Tabletop Studio Photography done with mirrors[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zARqGgHjNc&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zARq...eature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-oyv...eature=related[/ame]

Cheers, Don


----------



## lui-même (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll look into it tomorrow, now here it's a little bit later than your place.
What do you think about that calumet kit as a starter?


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually not bad.

To give you an idea.

I started with 2 x 10" reflectors and light stands for $150, no bulbs.

The largest CF bulbs I could find locally were 65w x 4100k @ $35.

$225/130w CF total

Then I purchased 2 x four bulbs/head in 16" reflectors with stands for $250 similar to the kit you linked to. The bulbs were low quality and only 26w.

Then I discovered Alzo Digital and upgraded the bulbs to 45w, another $80.

$330/360w CF total 

So the kit you are looking is 280w CF's for $299. NOTE - for the same price the Alzo's only have three lights/head, square vs round reflector.

Short answer, if price is the deciding factor, the Calumet kit will be fine for smaller product but you should also consider purchasing a seamless paper backdrop, see Alzo for them. 

Reflectors you can get creative with and a top/back light is nice. You could rig up something with a clamp on shop light reflector with a CF bulb for that.

Shoot at night, turn off all the room lights, use a tripod/aperture mode and the fun starts 

Cheers, Don


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 3, 2010)

If your going to shoot stills see this first.....it may save some money
LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything


----------



## lui-même (Apr 3, 2010)

LearnMyShot said:


> If your going to shoot stills see this first.....it may save some money
> LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything



I watched a few tutorials Robert.
Very helpful material.


----------

